

CS10: The Beauty and Joy of Computing - ra66it
http://inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~cs10/
CS10 : The Beauty and Joy of Computing [berkeley.edu]<p>http://inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~cs10/<p>Give them the "big ideas" on one hand, and allow them to "peek under the hood" (do some visual programming with Scratch/BYOB/Snap) on the other. :)
======
p4bl0
Relevant: Why Computer Science Doesn't Matter[1] by Matthias Felleisen and
Shriram Krishnamurthi (from 2008).

[1]
[http://www.scribd.com/doc/62187369/Untitled?secret_password=...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/62187369/Untitled?secret_password=eysm4h0t5y9nekd3du3#full)

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Also relevant: "All Science Is Computer Science"[1]

[1] <http://www.cs.iastate.edu/all-science-is-cs.html>

~~~
vph
Computing plays a role in all sciences, but to say all science is computer
science is a little far-fetched.

------
bane
Needs more demoscene. No aspect of computing more succinctly captures the
title of this course IMHO.

~~~
ra66it
we do a lot of demos, but why demoscene?

~~~
BinaryJesus
/\ That is exactly why some people would rather die than do CS course.

~~~
sp332
Sorry, were you replying to me or to ra66it? And what do you mean?

